# Anyone got acid burns before from wheel cleaner?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi all

having sorted out my alloys couple of weeks ago i had the misfortune of getting acid wheel cleaner in my glove. dont ask how, im not even sure how i soddin managed it!!! now have burns to knuckles and fingers which are pretty painful. irony of it is ive done it before without gloves and not had troubles, think the fact the gloves were on for a good hour with the acid in that it made it a whole lot worse.

just wondered if there are any other morons (!) that have done this and if you found anything to sort it, concerned the chemical burn will scar. neutralising it is out of the question as its now been a fortnight and shows no sign of getting better, starting to crack and bleed!!

moral of this story is if your gonna wear gloves keep the acid the right side of em!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

use bilberry next time.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

yes im gonna have to get some of that, it wasn't even the dreaded wonder wheels, was only AG stuff, still had phosphoric acid in though. did a bit of reading up on it and luckily it didnt contain ABF Ammonium Bifluoride, as this is apparently very nasty stuff that breaks down proteins and can continue to burn under the skin


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep I have done it before using a whole bucket of wheel cleaner and not even bothering to rinse off, woke up the next morning and my hands felt destroyed, difficult to describe but all the top layer of skin was coming off in very fine bits like dandruff. Mine did not burn though.

I just used lots of moisturising cream for a few days and it did the trick for me.

If 2 weeks has gone by I would be tempted to go and see the doctor...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

get some Bicarbonate soda in a bowl and soak your hands (i'll neutralize the acid) :thumb:

Got AG wheel clean in my eye before and it stings like a Ba$tard but had the hose next to me and washed it out immediately (lifting each eye lid in turn ) no damage done :thumb:


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Gotten burns from other things getting under gloves. Got to watch out for rings, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Be careful with your eyes in windy weather, as I found out to my cost. Actually only very slight damage which I managed to inflict, with Megs Hot Rims, when I first started Detailing several years ago.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> use bilberry next time.


Agree. I got a blast of Bilberry in the face a few months back (Wind suddenly changed direction and blew it in my face) but did not have any problems. Just washed my face with the hose and all was o.k. The taste is a bit tangy though!! :lol::lol:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Id be tempted to see a doctor seen as it's been a fortnight, having it trapped between the glove and your skin for upto an hour could mean it soaked right into the skin and probably still causing damage


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive never had any issues with Wonder Wheels, as it never gets into contact with my skin, but when i used AG wheel cleaner, i got some spray back, and i had a couple of cuts on my hands, and it did sting quite abit lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I remembered this thread today whilst I was out changing my front discs and pads. When I had them stripped, I decided to give them a right good clean with Bilberry and a Vikan brush. My hands got covered in black Bilberry. Just washed it off when I finished, no problems. :thumb:


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 8, 2009)

Get to the doctors pronto.

Hope you get it sorted ok.

Mrs B.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

that bleeding and cracking doesn't sound too go. I would go to see the doctors tomorrow morning.


----------

